# G15 Display Applets



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab seit gestern die alte G15. Hab auch schon die Standardtreiber installiert, aber ich schaffs einfach nicht, displayprofile wie von www.G15-Applets.de :: Index betreib. Könnt ihr mir mal bitte detailiert, ich bin in sachen g15 display noch n richtiger noob, erklären wie ich sachen wie temperaturen, stats von games... über mein display laufen lassen kann.

gruß und danke


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

hab das gleiche problem auch mit meiner G15 refresh... deswegen hör ich hier mal zu.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Also zuerst, die normalen Sachen wie Uhr etc werden aber angezeigt, oder?

So und welche Applets hast du runtergeladen? Welche bekommst du nicht zum laufen?


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Hab die Software runtergeladen von Logitech und dann gingen halt die Standardanwendungen. Aber ihr könnt mir ja sagen was ich runterladen soll und wie ich dass dann einbau... Ich will erstmal die temps angezeigt kriegen.


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Lad dir einfach mal Core Temp runter und starte es 

Und g15-applets.de hat auch ne Suchfunktion. Man muss nur aufpassen nich das man dann ein G19 applet da stehen hat oder so.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Genau, CoreTemp zeigt dir eig alles an.
Dann die Applets die du bei www.G15-Applets.de :: Index runterlageladen hast musst du halt m eist installieren für andere brauchst du Zusatzprogramme.


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Es gibt auch so nen fetziges LED Beat Applet. An sich ne tolle sache sowas aber das 
geht nach einiger Zeit auf die nerven. Für manche Spiele findet man meist garkeine Applets leider.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Richtig, es gibt Games die gehen sofort von Haus aus mit dem Display (CnC3) für andere gibts was von dritten, für die meinsten aber gibts gar nix.

Und es gibt dann wie gemCraft sagte auch Visualisierungen für die G15 wie z.B. WVS, allerdings ist das sehr zickig Vista gegenüber, vorallem der x64 Sp2...
läuft es einmal hat man aber einen genialen hingucker!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFEHB6XML7g


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Richtig genau das meinte ich. Habs unter Vista x64 sp2 noch nich getestet, liegt wohl daran das es nach einiger zeit halt genervt hat. ^^
Macht aber auch nur spaß wenns dunkel ist so wie im Video.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Also da das Projeklt ja eh eingestellt wurde kann man sich das eh abschminken. Unter Sp2 bekommt man nur Fehlermeldungen und Winamp ist dann auch nicht mehr lauffähig.


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Es ab doch auch noch ein paar weitere Applets mit dieser funktion oder nicht? Vielleicht funktionieren die ja noch.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Für die v2 nicht, für die alte ja.


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Wua ich habs P
Es läuft


----------



## WaldemarE (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

welche applets könnt ihr denn empfehlen??
für Temps, Winamp, WMP usw.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Für cpu Temps CoreTemp.
Sonst halt auf der Seite aus dem ersten Post umsehen, gibt da keine direkten Empfehlungen.

Für TS gibts noch ein sehr gutes aber sonst....


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



gemCraft schrieb:


> *Lad dir einfach mal Core Temp runter und starte es *
> 
> Und g15-applets.de hat auch ne Suchfunktion. Man muss nur aufpassen nich das man dann ein G19 applet da stehen hat oder so.




Ansonsten halt dies hier www.G15-Applets.de :: - NM Monitor - Disk,Winamp,RSS,CPU,RAM,Wetter,HWMon,EMail,...
wenn man das Tool gemeinsam mit diesem hier "verbindet" www.G15-Applets.de :: - Ray 's Winamp Plugin dann bekommt man den LED Beat Effekt auch mit Vista x64 Sp2 zum blinken  
Stand da auch iwo im Forum.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Ansonsten halt dies hier www.G15-Applets.de :: - NM Monitor - Disk,Winamp,RSS,CPU,RAM,Wetter,HWMon,EMail,...
> wenn man das Tool gemeinsam mit diesem hier "verbindet" www.G15-Applets.de :: - Ray 's Winamp Plugin dann bekommt man den LED Beat Effekt auch mit Vista x64 Sp2 zum blinken
> Stand da auch iwo im Forum.




Abr nicht mit der neuen G15, oder?


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Mit der G15 Refresh (mit dem festen Display in Orange)


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Wäre mir extrem neu! Hab es bereits mehrfach probiert und nix blinkt.


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich hatte das ja schonmal deswegen hab ich mich gewundert das es jetzt mit Sp2 nicht mehr funktionieren soll.
Damals wo ich das hatte war des ein wenig anders bei mir. Aber mit den Applets (links die oben stehen) funktioniert es auch.


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Selbst vom Entwickler von Rays wird gesagt das es nicht mit der Refresh geht....

WVS geht grad mal wieder, mal gucken wie lang


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die Tasta im Beat zur Musik läuchten lasse? Das ja extrem geil.
Hab aber die Blaue G15


----------



## DrSin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Mit rays geht es bei dir! den gen_xxx.dll in den winamp/plugins ordner reinpacken und glücklich sein


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich hatte von dem Ray Applet damals noch mehr als nur die einzelne .dll Datei. Müsste mal auf der alten externen Platte nachschauen ob das dort in einem Backup noch drin liegt.
Aber damals hats funktioniert und ich hatte vor der G15 Refresh ne alte vergammelte Tastatur vom ersten PC noch 

Aber in kombination mit dem NM Monitor funktioniert das fehlerfrei !


*EDIT:*


DrSin schrieb:


> Mit rays geht es bei dir! den gen_xxx.dll in den winamp/plugins ordner reinpacken und glücklich sein


Man muss aber glaub ich noch dann (wenn es bei der blauen G15 auch so heißt) den Logitech Media Display ausschalten falls es da in dem Programm ist von der Tasta. Dann nur noch am Display einfach einschalten. Moment Link kommt sofort.

EDIT²: Hier der Link www.G15-Applets.de :: - Mit Winamp ganze G15 im Takt blinken lassen
einfach so machen wie es da steht für die normale G15


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

werds gleich ausprobieren hoffe es geht schonmal thx


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Wie deaktivier ich denn Logitech Media Display Applet

Edit: Ich hab jetzt Winamp und die Ray.dll wie muss ich weitermachen?


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Winamp installieren ganz normal. Dann die .dll Datei in das Plugin Verzeichnis von Winamp.

Ich hoffe die Benutzeroberfläche der blauen G15 ist nich so anders aufgebaut wie das von der refresh.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Das einzige was bei mir dann blinkt sind links oben die M1, M2 und M3 Tasten 

Warum nicht alle?


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei mir dann blinkt sind links oben die M1, M2 und M3 Tasten
> 
> Warum nicht alle?



Hier im Link steht beschrieben:



> _Was dort aber nicht steht, ist, wie man neben den M1-3 Tasten auch die ganze G15 im Takt blinken lassen kann.
> Das ist ein verstecktes Feature von Ray
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach so machen wie es da steht  Wenn hilfe brauchst meld dich.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ok jetzt blinkt die komplette Tasta aber wie schon beschrieben nur hell heller... wie mach ich das sie hell, heller und aus blinkt?


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Das weiß ich leider nicht genau. Eigentlich sollte es gehen das sie Hell-Heller-Aus geht laut dem Typen da.
Stell das mal so bei dir ein. Ob es funktioniert weiß ich nicht.

M-Key VU Leds  on 
Auto Leave Playlist screen  on  
Auto Leave Volume screen  on 
Auto Leave settings screen off 
Sreensaver: LCD Led  on 
Screensaver: M-keys Leds on 
Screensaver: Blacklight  on  
Alert: On song change  on 
Alert On Volume Change  on 

Blacklight VU Led on 
Blacklight VU Led use off  on


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Wie wo was einstellen oO?


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

 Du hast doch doch auf deinem Display von der Tastatur das Applet ausgewählt oder?

Wenn ja, dann von den 4 Tasten die nebeneinandern liegen die 4te (ganz rechts) drücken. Dann erscheint ein Menü mit dem du Einstellungen OFF und ON stellen kannst. Wenn du da bist dann HALTE beide STRG Tasten gedrückt und dann einfach alles umstellen so wie ichs da vohin gepostet hab zum testen. Die beiden STRG taste gedrückt halten damit 2 weitere Optionen sichtbar bleiben.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Wo Applet ausgewählt? welche 4 tasten?


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich will das es komplett mit aus blinkt^^


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ja ganz ruhig. Hier ist gerade nur nen fettes Gewitter^^

Du hast doch diese G15 oder ?


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Richtiiiig genau die^^

Aber das hell-heller ist einfach nicht so kräftig, sieht man fast gar nicht. Und im takt is auch nicht so wirklich aber geht^^ Wie krieg ichs jetzt hin das es hell-heller-aus-hell... geht? Bitte genau beschreiben


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ja mach ich ... dauert nen bissl ... fängt schon wieder hier an.

EDIT: Wollte kein Doppelpost machen ^^ deswegen der späte edit.....

So fangen wir mal an.



Wenn alles installiert ist (Winamp und die .dll File eingefügt ist) dann einfach nur Winamp starten.
Wenn Winamp gestartet paar lieder in die Playlist setzen oder aus dem Shoutcast Radio nen Internetradiosender suchen (techno)
So damit alles blinkt, also mit alles ist Hell-Heller-Aus gemeint, muss man das Applet auf der Tastatur "suchen". Also drückst du ,wie auf dem Bild im Anhang beschrieben, den hellblau makierten Knopf solange bis da das sogenante Applet von Ray erscheint.
Dann drückt man von den 4 Tasten (die Orange makiert sind) den 4ten. Da erscheint ein Optionsmenü.
In dem Optionsmenü kann man Einstellungen ändern indem man mit dem rot makierten knopf (sollte das Play zeichen sein) ON/OFF stellt.
Um dann die weiteren Punkte da zu erlangen muss man das Rädchen in der Mitte drehen oder so (grün makiert)
Um dann aber noch die zusatz Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu haben muss man in den Einstellungen BEIDE STRG-Tasten gedrückt halten und gleichzeitig noch wie vohin beschrieben die Einstellung ändern.
Die Einstellungen sollten dann so aussehen:
M-Key VU Leds  on 
Auto Leave Playlist screen  on  
Auto Leave Volume screen  on 
Auto Leave settings screen off 
Sreensaver: LCD Led  on 
Screensaver: M-keys Leds on 
Screensaver: Blacklight  on  
Alert: On song change  on 
Alert On Volume Change  on 

Blacklight VU Led on 
Blacklight VU Led use off  on         
​Mehr gibts eigentlich nich zusagen. Ob es dann aber auch so wie beschrieben funktioniert das alles dann blinkt kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil du das ältere Modell der G15 hast.
​


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich komm in das Optionsmenü sodass ich alles einstellen kann, allerdings geht die Beleuchtung noch nicht aus ? Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## gemCraft (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Dann haste nix falsch gemacht dann gehts halt einfach nicht. Wieso weiß ich auch nicht sorry.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Nene ich glaub wirklich nur das ich etwas falsch eingestellt hab, ehrlich gesagt hab ich deine Anleitung auch nicht ganz verstanden, sorry.


----------



## gemCraft (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Was denn daran nicht zuverstehen.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Naja ich kenn halt welche bei denen es funzt, also muss es ja so sein das ich es nicht verstanden hab


----------



## gemCraft (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich weiß auch das es funzt^^ Von daher.
Aber wie erwähnt. Ich hab die Refresh und versuche dir mit dem was ich in erfahrung bringen konnte wie es mit der normalen G15 funktionieren soll.

Schau mal hier nach vielleicht kommst du damit weiter myLCD
Wenn du nach ganz unter scrollst findest du auch 2 Youtube Videos in denen die G15 in aktion ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Des is ja sogar mit meiner alten G15 und es funzt


----------



## gemCraft (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ja das es funktioniert war ja klar. Bei dir funktioniert es ja doch auch leider nur nicht das es hell - heller - AUS geht.


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Dooch ich habs nur falsch eingestellt


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



gemCraft schrieb:


> In dem Optionsmenü kann man Einstellungen ändern indem man mit dem rot makierten knopf (sollte das Play zeichen sein) ON/OFF stellt.
> Um dann die weiteren Punkte da zu erlangen muss man das Rädchen in der Mitte drehen oder so (grün makiert)
> Um dann aber noch die zusatz Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu haben muss man in den Einstellungen BEIDE STRG-Tasten gedrückt halten und gleichzeitig noch wie vohin beschrieben die Einstellung ändern.




Die Einstellungen habe ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## gemCraft (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Du wählst auf der Tastatur das Ray applet aus.
Dann drückst du von den 4 Tasten (wie im Bild beschrieben welches bei der einen Beschreibung im Anhang liegt) ganz rechts den.
Dann kannst du da halt Einstellungen ändern.
Mit dem Rad auf der Tastatur kann man ja in dem Menü hoch und runter "scrollen".
Um zusatz einstellungen sichtbar zumachen muss man beide STRG gedrückt halten. Die zusatz einstellungen werden dann gaaaaanz unten in dem Menü halt angezeigt. 
ACHTUNG ! STRG tasten nich loslassen


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Gehts wirklich nur an aus wenn ich die zusatzeinstellungen richtig eingestellt hab?


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Hmm ok ich nehms einfach hin das es nur hell heller geht, ist ja auch nicht schlecht 

Jetzt will ich nur noch hinbekommen das ich meine ICQ Nachrichten auf dem Display anzeigen lassen kann, könnt ihr mir hierfür einen Link geben und mir erklären wies geht? Danke


----------



## gemCraft (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Gehts wirklich nur an aus wenn ich die zusatzeinstellungen richtig eingestellt hab?



 es wurde so erklärt das es so gingen würde aber ob es wirklich so geht weiß ich doch nich ... ansonst google mal noch nach anderen möglichkeiten ^^


Und das gleich bei dem ICQ ding. Sorry


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Och komm sags mir.. *bitte-bitte-bitte*


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

hi
ich bin zu doof um dieses apllet für diesen Beat zu intsallieren  helft mir bitte


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Sag ichs doch so einfach ist das nicht... Aber das Applet zu installieren ist einfach, nur die Ray.dll in den Ordner einfügen, winamp starten und am display das applet auswählen, fertig hell-heller.


----------



## _hellgate_ (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

also wie installiere ich das applet ich habe winamp und das applet beides vorliegen aber und jetzt?


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

beim appelt ist eine datei dabei die heißt ray.dll die kopierst du einfach in den winamp ordner rein


----------



## gemCraft (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

In den Ordner plugins ! Der in dem Ordner vom Winamp liegt


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Man sollte anmerken das er gestern von mir den Link für WVS bekommen hat.
Installiert man WVS sollte rays nicht installiert / aktiv sein.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich habs aktiviert gelassen und es funzt  Hab halt alle Programme in WVS deaktiviert^^
Aber könnt ihr mir jetzt bitte nur noch des ICQ Applet zeigen, finde es nicht..


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

icq? ich hatte mal eins für qip, aber das geht nur mit ollen Versionen.
Für ICQ 6.5 ist mir im Moment keins bekannt.


----------



## gemCraft (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Und wenn dann gibts das sicher nur für die G19.
Weil kaum noch wer was für die G15 macht. Oder seh ich das falsch?!


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Aber es gab doch schon was ? Meinentwegen lad ich mir auch einen anderen Messenger runter, wenn ich dafür die Nachrichten auf dem display lesen kann.


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Und wenn dann gibts das sicher nur für die G19.
> Weil kaum noch wer was für die G15 macht. Oder seh ich das falsch?!


Wohl kaum, es hat elend lang gedauert bis die Leute mal was für die G15 gemacht haben. Jetzt kam die G19 (auf der die alten Applets ja auch laufen), und mit der kam auch wieder ein anderes SDK. Sprich wieder neu ansehen.
Es gibt Momentan ganz klar mehr Applets für die G15 als die G19, und ob sich das ändert bleibt abzuwarten, es komen nur sehr selten brauchbare raus.

@Frank, WVS kann mit aMSN umgehen.
Dann gibt es das qip-Session für QIP 2005:
www.G15-Applets.de :: - [qip]-Session für [qip] 2005
ist aber leicht buggy.

Sonst fallen mir gard nicht viele ein.
Für TeamSpeak gibt es noch ein sehr gutes, sowie auch für Skype.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ne brauch nur nen Messenger auf dem ICQ läucht und der die nachrichten auf dem display anzeigen kann... sowas braucht doch jeder, muss es doch geben


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

in diesem Fall solltest du dir QIP 2005 ansehen.


----------



## gemCraft (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Sowas brauch man nich oO
Es sei denn man ist am zocken, aber dafür gibts ja Xfire 

PS: QIP ist 1000 mal besser als ICQ weils da keine werbung gibt^^


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Hab mir das Applet runtergeladen und gestartet, dann kommt der Fehler


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

So isses, bin schon seit 2005 auf QIP hängen geblieben, und Xfire hat ja auch ein eigenes G15 Applet 

Frank hast du x64? wenn ja, dann wars das an Möglichkeiten nen Messi app für die G15 zu bekommen.


----------



## gemCraft (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hab mir das Applet runtergeladen und gestartet, dann kommt der Fehler




Hast du denn auch QIP 



DrSin schrieb:


> So isses, bin schon seit 2005 auf QIP hängen geblieben, und Xfire hat ja auch ein eigenes G15 Applet




Joa QIP hab ich auch schon seit 2005 und das Xfire applet ka. Wozu brauch man das ^^


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Mir ist grad noch eingefallen, dass das LCD Miscellany Version 0.4.4.3 Applet mit Pidgin umgehen kann, ein Multimessenger.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ja ich hab ein x64 Vista... Och neee... Also ich kann nichtmal QiP starten, also das richtige, er zeigt mir das hier an, hab aber ganz sicher meine richtigen Daten eingegeben...


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



DrSin schrieb:


> Mir ist grad noch eingefallen, dass das LCD Miscellany Version 0.4.4.3 Applet mit Pidgin umgehen kann, ein Multimessenger.



Kannst du mir das ein bisschen genauer erklären?


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

hast du die aktuellste Version geladen? Sowas kommt eig nur bei der alten nach dem ICQ das Protokoll geändert hatte..
Aber btw, das Applet läuft nicht unter x64, von daher kannst du dir auch QIP Infium, ist neuer.



> Kannst du mir das ein bisschen genauer erklären?



Das bekommst du hier:
http://g15forums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=16
kannst dich da ja mal umsehen, war da lang nicht mehr 
Da gibts alles was es für die G15 gibt.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Wenns eh nicht läuft, wieso soll ich mir dann das andere ziehen?
Welches Appelt läuft mit welche Messager jetzt unter meinem x64 Vista?


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

hab grad noch nen trillian Plugin für die G15 gefunden 
Cerulean Studios -> Plugin Detail
müsstest du aber selbst testen ob es geht.
hast glück das ich grad Zeit hab


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Muss ich dafür zuerst Trillan runterladen?


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Wäre angebracht


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich packs nicht mehr.. hab Trillan runtergeladen, meine Daten eingegeben und er zeigt schon wieder error an.. also connection failed...


----------



## gemCraft (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Versuch ma ob du mit dem richtigen programm noch online kannst


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Mein ICQ geht ja im moment auch nicht, mit dem Fehler: Windows hat einen Fehler festgestellt und icq musste beendet werden... komm im moment nur über icq2go rein...


----------



## gemCraft (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

hm haste backups gemacht ? ^^


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

wieso? nur weil icq nicht mehr läuft? Es wird sich doch wohl ein Messanger finden der mit meinem PC und dem Display harmoniert^^


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Problem bei der Sache ist das es halt nichts ofizielles gibt.
Trillian geht hab ich grad getestet.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Kannst du mir den Link schicken von wo du es geladen hast?


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

na so schwer ist das nicht....
Cerulean Studios -> Downloads


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Genau das hab ich auch geladen.. aber bei mir gehts nich...


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

geht das Programm nicht oder kannst du nicht einloggen?
Wenn du nicht einloggen kannst, liegt das wohl eher an nem Problem mit deiner ICQ-Nummer, immerhin ging es bei QIP auch nicht.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich kann mich nicht einloggen... Aber bei ICQ kann ich mich ja einloggen, aber kurz dannach stürtzt das Programm ab...


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Es gab mal ein Problem seitens ICQ, da hat man z.B. ein 7 stelliges Passwort eingegeben, ICQ hat dann aber nur 5 Zeichen genommen, evtl liegts daran.
Also z.B. hast du als PW 1234567 eigegeben, icq macht daraus 12345 - obwohl du die 7 Zeichen bei jedem einloggen eintippst.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich hab ein 9 stelliges PW^^ Und was mach ich nun?


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Keine Ahnung.
Warten.
Lösch mal QIP, Trillian, ICQ und alle "plugins" von Heute.
Dann mal ICQ neu draf.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Werd ich machen...


----------



## korfe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Moin!
Ich hab XP und Vista 64 auf dem Rechner und benutze auch das alte G 15 !
Bei mir funktioniert alles mit dem G 15!
Geb dir mal die plug ins für den RivaTuner!


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich wollt eigentlich nen Messanger Applet haben... oder andere sinnvolle dinge^^ aber mit temp tools bin ich schon ausgestattet, aber danke... kannst ja mal schreiben was du noch so hast...


----------



## Da_Frank (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

hat jemand noch ein tool wo alle, also cpu, gpu, mobo temps angezeigt werden?


----------



## Da_Frank (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Keiner mehr ne Idee? Wie lass ich denn die Stats von z.b. COD4 auf dem Display anzeigen?

Dann schreibt halt mal was ihr auf eurem Display anzeigen lasst...


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Gibts eigentlich ein App für GTA IV oder Race Driver Grid?
Schadet des eigentlich der Tastatur oder den LED's, wenn die immer auf leuchten mit Winap WVS?


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

CoD4, GTA4, Grid = Nein gibt nix.

LED's kannste eig an und aus machen wie du lustig bist, sollte nicht schaden.
@ Nucleus, ich glaub Frank würde sich mehr über einen Link anstelle eines Bildes freuen.

Sonst wie gesagt das LCD Miscellany Version 0.4.4.3 Applet kann eig alles


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Oh, na gut... mit nem Link kann ich nicht dienen, weil die Anzeige selbstgemacht ist


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

ach mim lcd studio?


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

ich kann nur sagen, holt euch kein win 7 (zum jetztigen zeitpunkt)   treiber für die g15 is das letzte.....

€dit:  mit Vista ultimate 32bit is doch super easy (bei mir funtz alles top)  

treiber der G15 druff -> dann die applets saugen bzw installiern -> dann einstellen im LCD Manager -> paar progs kann man auch einfach ausführen (Core temp für takt und cpu temp) 

Für graka bzw mainboard temp hab ich nix gefunden gehabt


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



DrSin schrieb:


> ach mim lcd studio?



Jepp.

Funktioniert unter Vista 64bit einwandfrei


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Und da wir grad beim Thema sind, unter Win7 x64 klappt auch alles super 

LCD Studio nutz ich auch für ein paar eigene Sachen im Haus


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

ich hab noch nich ma anständige bzw originale treiber von Logi  gefunden (Vista 32 + 64 bit funtztn beide nicht bei mir)  hab da welche die selbst geschrieben sind (oder wie ich des nennen soll)
aber das was funtzen soll geht

-WMP
-core temp (für cpu temp)
-ts
-Bf2 stats

mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## fnatic (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Weiß net ob das schon gepostet worden ist, aber naja. 

Lad dir NMMonitor runter damit kannste Temps etc pp auslesen ist voll einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## Da_Frank (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Kompatibel mit der G15? Na dann werd ich das doch mal probieren danke


----------



## fnatic (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Klaro benutz ich ja selber


----------



## DrSin (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*



TowLy_das_Handtuch schrieb:


> ich hab noch nich ma anständige bzw originale treiber von Logi  gefunden (Vista 32 + 64 bit funtztn beide nicht bei mir)  hab da welche die selbst geschrieben sind (oder wie ich des nennen soll)
> aber das was funtzen soll geht
> 
> -WMP
> ...




Also ich weiß ja nicht welche Win7 Version du hast, aber seit derBuild 6801 lassen sich die Vista x64 Treiber wunderbar verwenden.

BTT, Frank hast du nochmal Trillian mit dem Plugin probiert oder geht dein ICQ immernoch nicht 

Achja, Mediapalyer Classic bringt auch ein eigenes Applet mit.


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Das ist ja das komische^^ Mein ICQ Account funktioniert nur mit ICQ2GO, weder mit ICQ6, noch Trillan, noch Miranda... Dabei wär die ICQ so ziehmlich die wichtigste für mich gewesen...


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Kann man auch die Animationen vom WMP anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

*AW: G15 Display einstellen*

Ich brauch mehr Ideen Leute 

Schreibt doch einfach was ihr auf eurem Display laufen habt !


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. August 2009)

gibts ein applet für dawn of war?


----------



## Nike334 (3. August 2009)

Was ich komplett schwachsinnig finde: Die G11, die ich übrigens besitze, ist genauso wie die alte G15 aufgebaut, nur eben ohne Display...
Und das Blink-applett funzt somit halt nicht, es sei denn es würde gehen und ich hab was falsch gemacht 
Falls jemand das hinbekommen hat oder ne Idee hat hier hinschreiben 

mfg


----------



## DrSin (3. August 2009)

Auf der G11 dürften eig gar keine Applets gehen.


----------



## Nike334 (3. August 2009)

mist^^

was haltet ihr davon wenn ich mir ne defekte g15 bei ebay kaufe, bei der die tasten nicht mehr funktionieren(außer halt die multimediatasten und so)? Ich würde dann die Elektronik die zum Display usw gehört halt drinne lassen und mein Tastenpad aus der g11 in die g15 einbauen. Meint ihr das geht? Ist ja ziemlich gleich vom Innenaufbau her...

mfg


----------



## _hellgate_ (4. August 2009)

ist die g15 ne refresh oder nicht wenn nicht müsste es THEORETISCH gehen....


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

nein ist keine refresh^^ Das is ja klar dass das nicht gehen würde^^


----------



## Da_Frank (8. August 2009)

Müsste gehen... such immer noch Applets^^


----------



## gemCraft (8. August 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ist die g15 ne refresh oder nicht wenn nicht müsste es THEORETISCH gehen....



Welche G15 ? Gibt 2


----------



## Da_Frank (24. August 2009)

Dafür sollte er einen neuen Thread aufmachen 
Ich vereinsame hier mit meinem CoreTemp und WMP Applet


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2009)

g15-applets.de... ?

wennsd die nicht kennst, wirds aber zeit..


----------



## Da_Frank (24. August 2009)

kla kenn ich die seite aber find irgendwie keine brauchbaren applets


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2009)

maybe g15forums.com gibt noch was her.. ?

uhr.. ?
stoppuhr/count down.. ?
rivatuner.. ?
coretemp.. ?
super ist das eine fürn winamp..
wobei man das heute gar nimma braucht..
für einige spiele gibts auch welche.. 
der rest ist für mich persönlich unbrauchbar
(pop3, icq, msn, iPod, GameStats oder sowas.. )

ich verwende auch nur mehr eines.. 
nachdem ich X2/3 nicht mehr spiele.. 
aber man muss ja nicht übertreiben..


----------



## gemCraft (24. August 2009)

Ansonsten bastel dir selbst ein Applet. Hattest jetzt ja genug Zeit dir das alles an zugucken wie man sowas programmiert etc^^


----------



## pegasus (25. August 2009)

ich wünsche mir auch endlich mal wieder neue gute applet


----------



## Nucleus (25. August 2009)

In meinem Profil findet Ihr eine kleine Bildergalerie mit Applets, die ich mit LCDStudio gemacht habe.

War mein erster Versuch, und ist daher gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Da_Frank (25. August 2009)

Da find ich das WMP Standard Applet oder das von CoreTemp noch sinnvoller, aber nich schlecht dafür das es selbst gemacht ist^^


----------



## DrSin (27. August 2009)

Und mit dem neuen Beta Treiber geht auch die Windows SideShow wieder, wobei ich da doch lieber auf richtige Applets zurück greife.
Nutze im Mom. nur WVS, ngists und coretemp


----------



## Da_Frank (28. August 2009)

Ich nutze im mom nur das WMP und CoreTemp Appelt, wobei ich auch sehr gerne meine GPU Temperatur auf dem Display anzeigen lassen würde.


----------



## Lexx (28. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Ich nutze im mom nur das WMP und CoreTemp Appelt, wobei ich auch sehr gerne meine GPU Temperatur auf dem Display anzeigen lassen würde.



geht per speedfan UND rivatuner
und per lcd studio kannst dir dein eigenes zusammen stöpseln..


----------



## Da_Frank (1. September 2009)

Wie geht des mit Rivatuner?


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. August 2010)

Guten Morgen.
Ich suche für meine G15 Tastatur ein Applet, mit dem ich mir die Skypenachrichten im Display anzeigen lassen kann. Bisher habe ich es schon mit GSkype versucht. Damit bekomme ich aber nur den Status meiner Kontakte angezeig tund kann diese dann direkt anrufen. Ich möchte aber lieber die Chatnachrichten sehen.

Gibt es so ein Tool, oder muss ich bei GSkype nur etwas anders einstellen?

Vielen Dajk schon einmal im vorraus.


----------



## dd2ren (18. August 2010)

Gibt es mittlerweile ein Applet für den Live-Messenger auf der G19 ?


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (19. August 2010)

Ich frage mich, wann de Threadsteller, Da_Frank, wieder entsperrt wird? Er ist nun schon ein halbes Jahr gesperrt, sollte doch mal wieder Zeit für ihn werden, ich fand ihn echt sympatisch, sein Tagebuch soll weitergehen *g*

Ich finde es verdammt feige von den Mods meinen Post einfach zu löschen.. ich schrieb diesen Post schon einmal - gelöscht, jetzt Nummer zwei.


----------

